
Elon Musk Admits Everyone Was Right About Tesla - openmosix
https://jalopnik.com/elon-musk-admits-everyone-was-right-about-tesla-1830653618
======
cphoover
Isn't it obvious to everyone at this point that the ex-gawker media empire has
it out to get Musk?

Constant hit-piece after hit-piece.

They've burned any facade of objectivity, with the tone and repetitiveness of
their reporting.

~~~
pathartl
They've been like that for years. I had to stop reading Gizmodo because it
turned from actual news about tech to whatever the narcissistic staff felt
like.

[https://gizmodo.com/runaway-peacock-ditches-his-human-
family...](https://gizmodo.com/runaway-peacock-ditches-his-human-family-for-
new-turkey-1830635569)

[https://gizmodo.com/heres-how-long-itd-take-you-to-poop-a-
le...](https://gizmodo.com/heres-how-long-itd-take-you-to-poop-a-
lego-1830656545)

How are posts like that at all relevant? I mean I'd rather read The Verge than
what these people are putting out. The bias that Gawker had is that of a crazy
person. They always told us that they were there for the people delivering
hard evidence, but meanwhile give a damn about a person's rights to privacy,
AND THEN CELEBRATED THAT FACT.

Check out Gawker's defunct site as it stands now. It's a dumpster fire that
points fingers at everyone but themselves.

~~~
booleandilemma
The lego pooping story you mentioned did make it to the front page of HN, so
it’s what people want to see, I guess...

~~~
anongraddebt
This. The explanations for journalistic practices are increasingly
financial/economic.

------
dmode
This is a terrible article and should be downvoted to death. Maybe Jalopnik
should have accompanied their thoughts about Musk's comment with, I don't
know, some cash flow analysis from their income statement ? And pointed to
what was wrong and how perilous his statement was ? You know those things are
all publicly available. May be, they can actually look at a cashburn and capex
numbers and point to errors ? But that will require some journalistic work. So
much better to run a hit piece. And may be they should also actually publish
the number of Model 3s sold in the last quarter to add some context as well.

------
EADGBE
"No one...should put this many hours into work...this is not good. People
should not work this hard. They should not do this. This is very painful...
[Interviewer: Painful in what sense?] ...It hurts my brain and my heart."

Not gonna lie, that kinda took me aback.

~~~
Koshkin
> _People should not work this hard._

True. It is painful to think about people being brought into this world, only
to spend their lives worrying about money (or the basic survival in general).
As an idea, or a moral maxim, working hard is inherently bad. Except when one
enjoys it. But even then they should restrain themselves - just to see if
there may be other good things in life.

~~~
chrisco255
I don't think Musk worries about money. He seems to be driven by other motives
entirely. If it were all about money I suppose he would have retired after
selling PayPal.

~~~
EADGBE
You're probably correct.

But the problem with money is that once you have some; you want more.

------
ollypop
Thank god at-least he realized it. Otherwise he was flying to the mars!

------
fosco
web page has been dead for me for about 20 minutes (since I saw this link) -
does anyone have cached version available? Google gave me a 404 on their
cache....

(1555-1615 EST -- 2018-11-26)

~~~
openmosix
[http://archive.is/iKoKE](http://archive.is/iKoKE)

~~~
fosco
Thank you! it turns out that fqdn is blocked by pi-hole. oops....

